# HELP gasping for air!!



## MasterOogway (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi my new Western Hermann tortoise that arrived this past Wends. is gasping for air. I took a video & will try to post in on youtube or somewhere. She is what seems to be gasping for air.She keeps trying to wipe her mouth with her claws like something is stuck in her mouth but I can't see anything.I don't know if she is panicking she can't breathe or something is stuck. She just started this within the hour. She is closing her eyes like she is sick when not gasping air.She has not eatin anything since she arrived here but I thought it was normal to give them a few days to a week when new.I am concerned she is dying.


----------



## wellington (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe try giving her a warm soak. Maybe she will be able to drink a little and if there is something in her throat, hopefully she will be able to swallow it down. Keep a close eye on her while soaking. See what others say. Good luck. Hope all turns out okay.


----------



## ascott (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you taken a look down the throat? You can even try a drop or two of mineral oil down her throat to help lube it up in the event something is stuck.....


----------



## Tom (Feb 3, 2013)

What are your temps and humidity? Night temps? If you look straight on at her are the nostrils clear?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 3, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## MasterOogway (Feb 3, 2013)

I just got done soaking her for a while and she is doing better. She is no longer gasping for air. She went from gasping to making a clicking sound. She is now sleeping with her eyes closed & no clicking sound but her front arms are pumping more than normal. There is no discharge from her nose. basking 101 warm side places from 85-90 . 85 under shaded spider plant. Cool side is 74 this is using a temp. gun. Night temp goes to 68 as I thought & hope I read right Hermanns need to have the temps drop at night.She always has water & food but is not touching either. Warm soaks 30min day. No appetite & not much activity since arrived. I have left her alone except to soak so she can adjust. She is by herself and is not with another tortoise. humidity is from 40-60. I spray her shell once a day.


----------



## laney (Feb 4, 2013)

Search for "omg I think he is choking, HELP" sorry don't know how to copy link to thread from iPad but it might help you out, sounds very similar to this.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 4, 2013)

have you checked his nose,i stayed up all night with one of mine because he couldn't breathe tidy and then i found his nose was blocked with mazuri.


----------



## arotester (Feb 4, 2013)

try putting some saline solution in his/her nose,if there is something in there it will come out.Try soaking him/her in water with carrot juice added to it and keep the temps up.Keep close an eye on the tort and if this situation doesn't improve find a vet ASAP .
Good luck!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 4, 2013)

laney said:


> Search for "omg I think he is choking, HELP" sorry don't know how to copy link to thread from iPad but it might help you out, sounds very similar to this.



Here is the link you wanted...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-61330.html


I think a vet visit is in order. Did anything happen to cause her to get so bad so fast?


----------



## MasterOogway (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. She passed away  It broke my heart. She was beautiful. I have just been back reading again on the forum. Thanks again it is comforting to have a place to go to for help.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 16, 2013)

hi, so sad. i am so sorry. lindy


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry for this. Have you notified whomever you got her from?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MasterOogway (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you. I have notified the breeder and was given a full refund.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------

